# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software)  سامسونج تستعرض ميزة SideSync لمزامنة الهاتف مع الكمبيوتر

## mohamed73

استعرضت  شركة سامسونج في فيديو صغير نشرته على أحد قنواتها في موقع يوتيوب ميزة  جديدة تدعى SideSync، والتي تقوم بعمل مزامنة وتعاون مشترك ما بين هاتفك من  سامسونج والكمبيوتر الخاص بك من سامسونج أيضًا.
تسمح الميزة  باستخدام مؤشر الفأرة على جهاز الكمبيوتر وعلى الهاتف، بحيث يتحول المؤشر  إلى الهاتف عند تجاوزه الحافة الجانبية لشاشة الكمبيوتر، كما يمكن عن طريق  هذه الميزة نسخ النصوص فيما بين الكمبيوتر والهاتف، بحيث يمكنك كتابة نص  على الكمبيوتر واختيار نسخ ومن ثم لصقه على الهاتف ضمن المفكرة أو أي مكان  آخر، والعكس بالعكس.
كما يمكن عن طريق هذه الميزة نقل الملفات إلى  الهاتف عن طريق السحب فقط من شاشة الكمبيوتر إلى الهاتف، وكذلك يمكن ببساطة  إظهار هاتفك بشكلٍ تفاعلي على الشاشة بدلًا من التحكم به خارج الشاشة،  ليصبح لديك هاتف افتراضي على شاشة الكمبيوتر تستطيع أن تتحكم به تحكم كامل. 
المميز  جدًا هو أن تطبيق SideSync مجاني، ويمكن الحصول عليه من متجر سامسونج،  ولكنه لا يعمل حاليًا إلا مع أجهزة الكمبيوتر المحمولة من شركة سامسونج.  ومن المفترض أن تأتي كمبيوترات سامسونج داعمة لهذا التطبيق بشكلٍ مسبق،  ليبقى عليك تثبيت تطبيق SideSync على الهاتف ومن ثم وصله عبر الـ USB في  الكمبيوتر وبدء الاستفادة من SideSync.
تطبيق SideSync متوفر على الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]،  وبالتالي من المفترض أن يكون لديك حساب على متجر سامسونج، وكذلك هاتف ذكي  من سامسونج لتستطيع الحصول عليه. تابع الفيديو التالي لتتوضح لك كيفية  استخدام هذه الميزة المفيدة:  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

